# Amplificador Vieta A-3024



## masqueduro (Oct 2, 2011)

Hola a todos, soy miembro del foro desde principios de 2008 pero hace tiempo que estoy desconectado del mundillo, el trabajo no me ha dado lugar a ello.

Hace unos días adquirí un amplificador Vieta A-3024 averiado, tiene el trafo quemado y necesito sustituirlo. Es tipo toroidal, con un secundario para el previo y otro para las potencias, la fuente es simple.

Tengo el esquema pero no hay indicaciones de las tensiones de los secundarios ni de las de alimentación de las diferentes etapas, sólo veo que el esquema indica 38v para el secundario del previo, aunque me parece mucha tensión para un previo.

No tengo intención de comprar un toroidal, tengo muchos trafos de repuesto por el garaje y quisiera aprovechar alguno.

Adjunto el esquema y además el enlace de donde lo saqué por si no se ve demasiado bien, a ver si alguien del foro puede de averiguar las tensiones de trabajo para colocarle el trafo adecuado.

http://retrovieta.blogspot.com/2011/03/vieta-3024-esquema-electrico.html

Saludos al foro


----------



## masqueduro (Oct 14, 2011)

Con la calidad técnica que tiene el foro no me creo que no haya respuestas al tema; no tengo mucha base en electrónica pero.., ¿con el esquema y todo no podemos sacar el valor de las tensiones del trafo?

Muchas gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 14, 2011)

Si mirás el plano verás que el capacitor de la fuente es de 2500 x 64 V , así que seguramente ande entre los 55 y 60 Vdc. 

Necesitás un transformador de entre 37 y 42 Vac y de unos dos amperes.

Y el capacitor de alimentación del preamplificador es de 100 x 40 V , era común que se alimentaran con 30 Vdc , pero igual mucho no te importa ya que tiene fuente regulada con dos zeners y transistor.

Saludos !


----------



## masqueduro (Oct 14, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si mirás el plano verás que el capacitor de la fuente es de 2500 x 64 V , así que seguramente ande entre los 55 y 60 Vdc.
> 
> Necesitás un transformador de entre 37 y 42 Vac y de unos dos amperes.
> 
> ...




Pues muchísimas gracias, tengo un transformador que tiene secundario a 48v y del que también puedo sacar tensiones de 18 y 24 ca; ¿cual debería utilizar para el previo?

Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 14, 2011)

Me parece que 48 x 1,4142 =* 66 Vdc* es demasiado para ese amplificador !

El previo funciona con 37 V  así que necesitás unos 50 Vdc , el trafo debería ser de 37 Vca.


----------



## zopilote (Oct 14, 2011)

Si estas en lo correcto, si te fijas los amplificadores son de salida cuasicomplementaria, y tienen lo 2N3055 con lo cual podemos concluir de que tiene un rango de tension en la que puede trabajar, con un minimo de 20V y un maximo de 50Vdc ( unos 45Vdc es razonable), si tomamos el maximo tendremos 50V/sqr(2)=35.35Vac.
 Y para el voltaje de los previos se ven que hay un regulador de 32.6V (por su dos zener de 16V) de alli tienes que sumarle unos tres voltios con lo cual tienes  35.6Vdc lo que te daria el secundario de 25Vac.
 En cuanto a las corriente, tienes que suponer cuanto es la maxima potencia de cada amplificador, si tiene para usarlo en cuatro ohmios,  Potencia= V*V / (8xZ) =78W. Sumando dos etapas y calculando un 68% de eficiencia tenemos un transformador de 220W.


----------



## masqueduro (Oct 14, 2011)

zopilote dijo:


> Si estas en lo correcto, si te fijas los amplificadores son de salida cuasicomplementaria, y tienen lo 2N3055 con lo cual podemos concluir de que tiene un rango de tension en la que puede trabajar, con un minimo de 20V y un maximo de 50Vdc ( unos 45Vdc es razonable), si tomamos el maximo tendremos 50V/sqr(2)=35.35Vac.
> Y para el voltaje de los previos se ven que hay un regulador de 32.6V (por su dos zener de 16V) de alli tienes que sumarle unos tres voltios con lo cual tienes  35.6Vdc lo que te daria el secundario de 25Vac.
> En cuanto a las corriente, tienes que suponer cuanto es la maxima potencia de cada amplificador, si tiene para usarlo en cuatro ohmios,  Potencia= V*V / (8xZ) =78W. Sumando dos etapas y calculando un 68% de eficiencia tenemos un transformador de 220W.



Buff, quedo lejos de vuestras conclusiones, mi afición no me lleva a conocer tantos detalles.
Tengo un trafo con un secundario de 36v y otro de 24, en la inscripción indica 2,5A, creo que este servirá, ¿no es cierto?

Muchas gracias por los aportes


----------



## zopilote (Oct 14, 2011)

Si puedes usarlo, esta dentro del rango, pero  le queda muy justo, solo lo sacaras unos 30W por canal, pero viendolo toda esa potencia es bastante para  una sala, si con 12W ya es molestoso conversar.


----------



## masqueduro (Oct 14, 2011)

zopilote dijo:


> Si puedes usarlo, esta dentro del rango, pero  le queda muy justo, solo lo sacaras unos 30W por canal, pero viendolo toda esa potencia es bastante para  una sala, si con 12W ya es molestoso conversar.




Justo ¿por tensión o por corriente?; tus cáculos daban 35,35v y el trafo saca 36; en realidad es multitensión, las salidas indican 0v-12v-18v-24v-36v-48v

Saludos


----------



## pandacba (Oct 14, 2011)

No es descabellado para nada la tensión de ese pre, esta derivado, de los circuitos de aplicaciòn de philpis de aquellos años, que aqui en la argentina los conocimos alimntados a 40V
La parte del amplificador de potencia es también derivado de las aplicaciones de Philips y es de unos 40V por lo que la alimentación debe ser de 65V CC

El trafo deb entregar al menos45V en CA para puente de 4 diodos
Para el pre con unos 30-32VCA de 300mA para arriba funcionara perfectamente


----------



## masqueduro (Oct 15, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> No es descabellado para nada la tensión de ese pre, esta derivado, de los circuitos de aplicaciòn de philpis de aquellos años, que aqui en la argentina los conocimos alimntados a 40V
> La parte del amplificador de potencia es también derivado de las aplicaciones de Philips y es de unos 40V por lo que la alimentación debe ser de 65V CC
> 
> El trafo deb entregar al menos45V en CA para puente de 4 diodos
> Para el pre con unos 30-32VCA de 300mA para arriba funcionara perfectamente




No me dí cuenta antes, pero aunque en el esquema el condensador de la fuente indica 2500mf/64v, el que tiene puesto (y parece ser el original) es de 4700mf/80v; si le alimento a 48ca no llegaré al límite del condensador, pero ¿pasará algo con el resto de componentes?

Muchas gracias


----------



## pandacba (Oct 15, 2011)

Rectificadod te da unos 67 menos 1.4 de caida es apenas 65.5 tiene que funcionar, hace una cosa, conecta un solo canal con una lámpara serie, volumen al minimo, sin el parlante si al encender todo esta bien, verifica del lado positivo del capacitor de salida si tenes aproximadamente la mitad de la fuente, si es asi todo estaria bien y podes colocar el parlante y probar de a poco si todo sale bien listo conecta ambos canales y disfrutalo, aunque podrias hacer lo mismo con el otro en forma independiente para asegurarte que este bien y evitar mayores daños si tiene algún problema. Y si ambas pruebas salen bien conectar todo


----------



## masqueduro (Oct 16, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Rectificadod te da unos 67 menos 1.4 de caida es apenas 65.5 tiene que funcionar, hace una cosa, conecta un solo canal con una lámpara serie, volumen al minimo, sin el parlante si al encender todo esta bien, verifica del lado positivo del capacitor de salida si tenes aproximadamente la mitad de la fuente, si es asi todo estaria bien y podes colocar el parlante y probar de a poco si todo sale bien listo conecta ambos canales y disfrutalo, aunque podrias hacer lo mismo con el otro en forma independiente para asegurarte que este bien y evitar mayores daños si tiene algún problema. Y si ambas pruebas salen bien conectar todo



Muchas gracias, probaré y os cuento los resultados

Saludos


----------



## masqueduro (Oct 16, 2011)

masqueduro dijo:


> Muchas gracias, probaré y os cuento los resultados
> 
> Saludos




Bueno, he conectado 42v ca a la potencia y 30v al previo; funciona, solo que además había alguna cosita más en el canal izquierdo que no estaba bien; ahora ya está todo correcto.

Después de hacer varias pruebas me parece que el previo está bajo de volataje; el esquema indica para el previo dos salidas de ca con toma central y así lo conecté, pero le puse 15v por rama (no tengo más en el trafo) y a la entrada del previo me marca 20v. Si le quito la toma central no funciona, pero creo que debería trabajar a más volataje. Las etapas están trabajando a 60v cc y no calientan ni hacen cosas raras; pero no me termina de gustar el sonido y creo que el problema está en la baja tensión del previo.

Si tenéis algún comentario al respecto biemvenido sea

Saludos, y al menos, el ampli ya está vivo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 16, 2011)

A ese mismo transformador de 15 + 15 , toma solo las puntas de 30 Vca y modificale la rectificación con 4 díodos , te quedarán unos 42 Vcd y con eso alimentás la resistencia de 47 ohms que va al colector del MC140 - regulador de voltaje.

Saludos !


----------



## masqueduro (Oct 17, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> A ese mismo transformador de 15 + 15 , toma solo las puntas de 30 Vca y modificale la rectificación con 4 díodos , te quedarán unos 42 Vcd y con eso alimentás la resistencia de 47 ohms que va al colector del MC140 - regulador de voltaje.
> 
> Saludos !




Pensé en hacer lo que comentas, pero no estaba seguro; ahora ya me has abierto el camino

Muchas gracias


----------



## tiopencho (Nov 17, 2011)

Hola  a todos hoy mismo he empezado a reparar un 3024 y las tensiones de la fuente son 38 + 38v para el previo y 65v para la etapa final.
Saludos


----------



## pandacba (Nov 17, 2011)

La tensión de fuente es de 38, es simple rectifica con dos diodos luego tiene el regularor

las salidas son de unos 40W por canal, aparenta estar derivado todo de los esquemas porpuestos por philips en aquellos años


----------



## masqueduro (Nov 19, 2011)

Gracias por los últimos aportes, había apartado el tema porque no encontraba solución, ahora ya lo tengo claro, voy a ponerme a trabajar,

Saludos a todos


----------

